# Best brand of Clenbuterol in your opinion?



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Can you guys let me know what you all think is the best brand as I have read that different brands do yield different results with this drug?

Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i would assume the reason you have read that diffrent brands give diffrent results is down to dosage as normal pharma spiropent is 20mcg per tab and GL's version is 40mcg per tab...

i have used diffrent brands to me they are all the same when taking the same dose


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks for the reply m8 

Cheers


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

I use GL 40mcg, they do the job, man im shakin like a leaf tho!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i used them when i competed very very good although if you think they make you shake try some Helios...jesus!!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

GL Clen is by far the best I have tried, it is very strong though I would recommend starting at half a tab to start if you are prone to the sides.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

GL for tabs, top notch IMO.

and with you on the helios, lol.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

gl clen was good when i used it


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Here is what I have available to me:

Nihfi(bulgaria)0.02mcg

Hubei huangshi(china)0.04mcg

Jing Tan(asia)0.04mcg

Out of these 3 which would you guys choose if any?

Thanks guys


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Are the Jin Tan in white tubs with chinese writing on them? If so they are good ive got a couple of tubs here. They are realy strong.

Out of those 3 if they are the ones im talking about id go for them if not the Hubie ar also very good.


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Cheers for all your replies guys 

Gonna try to source GL and if not I will take robdogs advice


----------



## Ali87 (May 11, 2010)

does anyone no about asia pharma clenbuterol? iv used eph for too long now so want to try clen for a cycle, what would anyone reccommend for first time use


----------



## alty83 (Sep 23, 2008)

I wouldn


----------



## alty83 (Sep 23, 2008)

I wouldn't touch them myself personally, you can get real pharma for a fraction of the prices they charge

Imo you'd have to be in dire need for something to pay they're prices


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

ye totally agree, there prices are seriously of the wall expensive

ive used the bulgarian clen and the china clen from the list the op posted up but i find them all to be off good quality

currently using alpha p, products and im super happy with them

there clen is dosed at 40mcg and it has me rocking, if you can manage the sides there a great addition to any cycle

after 5 days of 120mcg ed i suffer hypertension and bad cramps so taurine be good to have at hand


----------



## alty83 (Sep 23, 2008)

I personally stick to sopharma, only 20mcg but its peace of mind quality wise


----------



## 1983SAINT (Mar 17, 2010)

Any thoughts on the amount of Taurine to be taken while on a clen cycle pls lads. Got my gear yesterday and a little worried about using it concurrently with my PH given that it will be stripping my muscles of clen. Last thing I want to do is cancel out my gains but fcuk me am I putting on the beef. Nothing I cant take care of post cycle but would rather nip it in the bud.


----------



## DonkeyKong (May 5, 2010)

Ali87 said:


> does anyone no about asia pharma clenbuterol? iv used eph for too long now so want to try clen for a cycle, what would anyone reccommend for first time use


Im running the Duopharma Clen at the moment out of asia and loving it...Despite the fact that chickan rice always has too much rice and not enough chicken asia's not that bad! :thumb:


----------



## sophie10 (Dec 24, 2013)

please can u recommend a site to buy genuine clen I am currently cycling clen t3 and eph and pretty sure the clen I am using is fake I do 2 weeks on 2 off I am 25 year old female and not got a lot of body fat to shed really but want to want rid last pit so have perfect body please can u rrcommend where to get clen??,thankyou sophie


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

sophie10 said:


> please can u recommend a site to buy genuine clen I am currently cycling clen t3 and eph and pretty sure the clen I am using is fake I do 2 weeks on 2 off I am 25 year old female and not got a lot of body fat to shed really but want to want rid last pit so have perfect body please can u rrcommend where to get clen??,thankyou sophie


You'll know if it's genuine 40mcg has me shaking, personally i don't like the stuff.

As for a source im afraid that's not allowed, as it's a prescription med plus usually places that stock clen tend to dabble in other things.


----------

